
Grant Imahara, ‘Mythbusters’ Host, Dies at 49 - iamflimflam1
https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/grant-imahara-mythbusters-dead-dies-1234705834/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23828253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23828253).

------
lemoncucumber
For anyone wondering (since the linked article doesn't say):

> The reported cause of death was a brain aneurysm.

Source: [https://www.sfgate.com/entertainment/article/Grant-
Imahara-M...](https://www.sfgate.com/entertainment/article/Grant-Imahara-
Mythbusters-star-dead-at-49-15406085.php)

